# Best Pro-Critical/Ecclectic Text Book



## larryjf (Mar 20, 2007)

Please give your recommendations on what the best book would be in defense of the critical/ecclectic text.

I have heard some good things about this one...
One Bible Only?: Examining Exclusive Claims for the King James Bible


----------



## larryjf (Mar 20, 2007)

Also, any online resources would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 2, 2007)

bump...


----------



## Robert Truelove (Apr 4, 2007)

Check out Bruce Metzger's book "The Text of The New Testament, It's Corruption, and Restoration" by Bruce Metzger. Get the 3rd Edition.

The 4th Edition is now co-authored by the apostate Bart Ehrman so I do not recommend the latest edition because of this. 

Rant: That Bruce Metzger would co-author the 4th edition of his work with none other than Ehrman does substantial damage to his reputation as a Christian. There was enough questionable issues about liberal leanings in the past but this...may God have mercy upon him.

We need a good book that is a guide to textual criticism that is written by conservative scholars. I can understand why good men don't want to listen to anything men like Metzger have to say (though I disagree with this mentality, scholarship should be based upon the arguements, not the messenger).


----------



## larryjf (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks prepastor. I have read Metzger's book.

One book along the same lines that i really enjoyed was Paul d. Wegner's book...
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Students-Guide-Textual-Criticism-Bible/dp/0830827315/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-4059507-3868029?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1175705713&sr=8-1"]A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible[/ame]


----------

